
Show HN: A mini-app that can store all my bookmarks built using Google Sheets - drwl
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1I8bV9u8dcA1Ee08GWSA97qLo5nbXrdeoMtvKS74dvmU/edit#gid=0
======
drwl
I'm sharing this with HN to show off some of the neat things you can do with
Google Sheets/Google Scripting. It's neat that Google does all of the
hosting/backend for this. Originally, I was using a spreadsheet to keep track
of all of the links I've been meaning to read and using formulas like
ImportXML to scrape data from the webpages to make it easier to categorize.
Then I stumbled on the scripting capabilities and came up with this.

Feel free to ask me any questions!

